# Square 1 "Example Solve" Game



## StoRCube (Dec 22, 2022)

This thread already exists and I didn't notice. Sorry for my actions.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 22, 2022)

The Square-1 "Example Solve" Game


This is pretty simple, just the same as other "Example Solve" games except with square-1, I don't know how popular this will get because of the stupid notation, but it was worth a try. :) Someone can do the first solve with this scramble. (1, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 0) / (0...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 22, 2022)

Reported this thread for already existing.


----------



## StoRCube (Dec 22, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Reported this thread for already existing.


I clearly didn't notice the thread. My fault


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 23, 2022)

StoRCube said:


> This thread already exists and I didn't notice. Sorry for my actions.


you're sorried.


----------



## hyn (Dec 23, 2022)

I accept your sorry


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 24, 2022)

I don't. Be forever cursed with a small cloud over your head that has emotions on its own.


----------



## hyn (Dec 24, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I don't. Be forever cursed with a small cloud over your head that has emotions on its own.


Life is too short for grudges, my friend


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 24, 2022)

hyn said:


> Life is too short


I'd call it too long.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> I'd call it too long.


No bro it's only 4 letters


----------



## Thom S. (Dec 24, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> No bro it's only 4 letters


Hmmm.. living is 6 letters and I don't have enough trust that it won't even get longer.


----------



## hyn (Dec 24, 2022)

Forum rules:


> *2. Stay on Topic*
> Before posting a new thread, make sure that you are posting in the correct sub-forum – check the descriptions. Within a thread, do not derail the thread off-topic.


guys we have broken the forum rules and now must be immediately prosecuted


----------

